# inositol anyone?



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

Well?


----------



## Mareegirl (May 2, 2006)

What is it?


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

Its a b vitamin supposedly helps with anxiety with reaching as high as 20,000mg a day ingested if you want too .... i tried it and felt squat but maybe you'll have better luck


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

To start wth I am taking 5X650mg tablets in divided doses. Hopefully I won't have to go higher than 5g


----------

